# Jiangxi 184-4



## Bryan Adams (Jun 13, 2019)

hi guys! new to the forum

I'm looking to purchase a Jiangxi 184-4 Tractor with a J285T, it doesn't currently run and was wondering if anyone knows were I can find a manual for it? or any information on the engine or tractor. thanks!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Do some research. I've been poking around the internet for you, and seems parts may be tough to find. Apparently they are own by Mahindra now, so an inquiry to those folks may help you decide on whether to purchase or not.


----------



## Bryan Adams (Jun 13, 2019)

ive dug around online a bit too, I reached out to Mahindra and they said they don't know what im talking about. ill give it another shot and hopefully I get transferred to the right people that can help.

the local shops in town say if anything breaks on the tractor you're on your own for support, and they wont fix it or even entertain the idea. I've never owned a tractor but I've done a ton of mechanical & hydraulic work, not much intimidates me on that, I just want to make sure ill be able to get parts and specs for it.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

With that bit of info, I'd walk away. Most research I have done results in lack of parts and service.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

So u looked on the web & nothing is available.??
The local shop said they wont fix it or even talk to u about it??{probably the ones sell it}
& it doesn't run.?? Why the heck would u even consider buying it.??


----------

